

EyeQuant raises $650k to expand eye-tracking simulation tech to mobile, retail - fab1an
http://gigaom.com/2013/10/02/eyequant-gets-funding-to-expand-eye-tracking-simulation-tech-to-mobile-and-retail/

======
therobot24
i did an eyetracking project some time back with a standard webcam
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcEsDJA0CWE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcEsDJA0CWE)),
nothing too complex, but we stopped working on it afterward as there wasn't
any evidence of it going anywhere - it's definitely nice to see that there is
some monetization coming from somewhere on this type of tech

